# Chitosan Oligosaccharide dosage?



## Twerkle (Aug 16, 2017)

I found some chitosan oligosaccharide sellers on eBay and was going to buy some to run in my DWC. Does anyone run it and at what dosage? Do you run it with fulvic or humic acid?


----------



## boertje (Aug 16, 2017)

between 200-800 ppm is common practice. I run it with Canna cogr wich contains both fulvic and humic acids


----------



## Twerkle (Aug 16, 2017)

boertje said:


> between 200-800 ppm is common practice. I run it with Canna cogr wich contains both fulvic and humic acids


Is 200-800 including the chelator (humic/fulvic)? 

I've seen 50ppm, .5g/gallon, 1g/5gallons. Now i got to add 200-800pp, to the list 

Where do you get yours from? The few sellers I've found look so scammy.


----------



## boertje (Aug 16, 2017)

No, that's without any chelating agent. Note that i don't do DWC , but as far i know you could go up to 2000 ppm.

I'm from Europe, but:
http://www.carbosynth.com/carbosynth/website.nsf/(w-productdisplay)/7B41E73D34E8F49680257C97005F3CF6


----------



## Twerkle (Aug 16, 2017)

Thanks, I'll probably go with eBay since it ships from the US. I'll post back and let you know how it goes. I wonder what BudFactor X ppm is?


----------



## boertje (Aug 16, 2017)

You're better of on aliexpress, same quality as ebay and much cheaper.


----------



## boertje (Aug 16, 2017)

*
How Does Chitosan Help Cloning Plant Cuttings?*

Since the cuttings have no roots they have a harder time getting water.

Research has shown that plants given a foliar spray of *Chitosan Oligosaccharide* need up to 46% less water.

Dosage (Optimal concentration ranging from 50-2000 ppm)

We suggest starting with 200 then switch to 800 ppm after testing.

***Naturally Safe & Biologically Decomposable

*Extremely high absorption rate (over 80%), while all other forms of chitosan will not dissolved in water

***Superior defense against pests and disease, drought and more

***Proven Effective and Reliable for all Crops, Vegetables, Fruits & Flowers.


----------



## a_dab'll_do_ya (Aug 25, 2020)

What did you come up with for DWC Chitosan dosage. I am looking for a starting point for a 10 gallon reservoir for NFT.




Twerkle said:


> I found some chitosan oligosaccharide sellers on eBay and was going to buy some to run in my DWC. Does anyone run it and at what dosage? Do you run it with fulvic or humic acid?


----------



## waterproof808 (Aug 25, 2020)

a_dab'll_do_ya said:


> What did you come up with for DWC Chitosan dosage. I am looking for a starting point for a 10 gallon reservoir for NFT.


You have to do math as it will not register on a EC Meter. I believe 1/2 - 1 gram per gallon of Chito will give you ~100-200ppm.
Best used as a foliar and in mid-flower after the majority of flower bulking is done.


----------



## DrKiz (Oct 21, 2020)

Bumping up an old thread.

Just snagged a couple kg's of Chitosan Oligosaccharide..

I understand that it's the main ingredient in Bud Factor X... which I do find works well in flower.

Anyone using this? From what I've read 1/2gram per gallon is about right. Anyone have a dosage rate they use?


----------



## Rurumo (Oct 23, 2020)

DrKiz said:


> Bumping up an old thread.
> 
> Just snagged a couple kg's of Chitosan Oligosaccharide..
> 
> ...


This thread has some interesting discussion on dosage, takes a while to get through though. People seem to be using 200-500 ppm and I'd like to know of anyone with firsthand experience using the higher range. https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=251272. A couple KG should last you a minute!! Fyi, chitosan is great for people with kidney disease. https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/9255718/ It's fascinating stuff.


----------



## DrKiz (Oct 23, 2020)

Rurumo said:


> This thread has some interesting discussion on dosage, takes a while to get through though. People seem to be using 200-500 ppm and I'd like to know of anyone with firsthand experience using the higher range. https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=251272. A couple KG should last you a minute!! Fyi, chitosan is great for people with kidney disease. https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/9255718/ It's fascinating stuff.


Thanks man, I'll check that thread out! Bud Factor X is $90 a bottle here in Canada, half a bottle to fill a res (twice a week).... no thanks!

From my calculations to get proper ppm that's about 25 grams of Chitosan. So like $3. Just need some Harpin Protien and Aspirin to complete Bud Factor's formula. 

No way I'm spending $90 a week on BFX, it doesn't make that much of a difference. For $10 a week instead on the raw ingredients.. that I can work with.


----------



## Rurumo (Oct 23, 2020)

DrKiz said:


> Thanks man, I'll check that thread out! Bud Factor X is $90 a bottle here in Canada, half a bottle to fill a res (twice a week).... no thanks!
> 
> From my calculations to get proper ppm that's about 25 grams of Chitosan. So like $3. Just need some Harpin Protien and Aspirin to complete Bud Factor's formula.
> 
> No way I'm spending $90 a week on BFX, it doesn't make that much of a difference. For $10 a week instead on the raw ingredients.. that I can work with.


I've used chitosan and aspirin for years, but I'd never heard of the harpin protein until I started reading these forums and saw all the discussion about Bud Factor X. I would never spend that much for a product either, but I admit, the salicylic acid/chitosan combo is smart. I'm curious about harpin protein now, I'll have to do some research.


----------



## DrKiz (Oct 23, 2020)

Rurumo said:


> I've used chitosan and aspirin for years, but I'd never heard of the harpin protein until I started reading these forums and saw all the discussion about Bud Factor X. I would never spend that much for a product either, but I admit, the salicylic acid/chitosan combo is smart. I'm curious about harpin protein now, I'll have to do some research.


Harpin protien can be bought off alibaba from the same places you can get Chitosan Oligosaccharide. I used Dora for the Chitosan. 2.5KG was $220 USD delivered to Canada. I ordered 2kg, they threw in free 0.5 kg.


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 26, 2020)




----------



## Psyphish (Oct 27, 2020)

I used a product called "Halo foliar plant feed" that has Harpin protein as main ingredient for a few grows, can't say I noticed a damn difference lol.


----------



## DrKiz (Oct 27, 2020)

Rurumo said:


> I've used chitosan and aspirin for years, but I'd never heard of the harpin protein until I started reading these forums and saw all the discussion about Bud Factor X. I would never spend that much for a product either, but I admit, the salicylic acid/chitosan combo is smart. I'm curious about harpin protein now, I'll have to do some research.


When do you throw in the Chitosan and aspirin? Love to hear you elaborate.

Ever hear of Triacantonol EP 1.5%? It's water soluble Tria. I got some from China as well. I was told one gram per gallon. Another thing to research....


----------



## Rurumo (Oct 27, 2020)

DrKiz said:


> When do you throw in the Chitosan and aspirin? Love to hear you elaborate.
> 
> Ever hear of Triacantonol EP 1.5%? It's water soluble Tria. I got some from China as well. I was told one gram per gallon. Another thing to research....


I always use alfalfa in both my indoor and outdoor gardens-After all my tomatoes are harvested in the fall, I buy 50 lb bags of alfalfa pellets for horses and spread them over my beds and till them in a bit, just enough so the deer don't eat it all. Alfalfa is probably the single best thing you can add to any garden-indoors I've used triacontonol products, but mostly now I just use alfalfa in weekly aerated compost teas. It works! I've been using a lot of Aloe Vera juice both in soil drenches and in my foliars, and the results are incredible-I'm not even sure I need to dose with aspirin water anymore, but I'll usually water with aspirin water in mid veg and early flower. Outdoors I love using crab meal, but indoors I've both purchased the ebay Chitosan and mixed it, and I've used the Hight Tide product-I have the ppm info from that manufacturer written down someplace. Chitosan is amazing though, both in the soil and used as a foliar. I use various biofungicides, kelp, neem, silica, etc, in weekly foliars depending on what I feel they need, and I give Chitosan weekly from early veg to right when I cut off all foliars in Flower-I haven't gotten any botrytis since I've sprayed my plants like this with Chitosan and Southern Ag Biological Fungicide. I'm not sure if you've seen this thread, it's long, but these guys experimented a lot with the ppm for chitosan. https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=251272


----------



## Rurumo (Oct 27, 2020)

I just wanted to add one thing, my original goal was to experiment with systemic acquired resistance and induced systemic resistance because for a time, I had major issues with various fungal infections, powdery mildew, and the dreaded bud rot (in cannabis and in my beloved tomato garden). But then I realized how much healthier in general my plants were, all the way through flower-including much frostier buds. I've found chitosan, salicylic acid, and plant growth promoting rhizobacteria to be a good combination, and work through different pathways to achieve the same goal-i've notice better effects using all three, rather than just one, I mean. This abstract is a good quick read for people new to this: https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/23100680/


----------



## Rurumo (Nov 26, 2020)

Here is an interesting paper summarizing many of the recent studies involving Chitosan. I'm particularly interested in the "post harvest" treatment of grapes to prevent botrytis. I don't like to get my buds wet, but I do know some people who "wash" their buds prior to drying so I wonder if washing them in a dilute chitosan solution might be something worth trying, if bud rot is a concern. https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC6414918/


----------



## PsyCLown (Jan 8, 2021)

@Rurumo so to summarize:

Chitosan is used as either a foliar or soil drench from early veg until harvest (at a dose of 200ppm to 500ppm)
Aspirin water is used later in veg to early flower (what dosage?)
Triacontanol you use alfa alfa meal, i know it can be used as either foliar or soil drench commonly this is used from early veg until harvest as well. I believe dosage should be between 25ppm to 100ppm and varies depending on whether it is a foliar feed or soil drench.


----------



## DrKiz (Jan 9, 2021)

PsyCLown said:


> @Rurumo so to summarize:
> 
> Chitosan is used as either a foliar or soil drench from early veg until harvest (at a dose of 200ppm to 500ppm)
> Aspirin water is used later in veg to early flower (what dosage?)
> Triacontanol you use alfa alfa meal, i know it can be used as either foliar or soil drench commonly this is used from early veg until harvest as well. I believe dosage should be between 25ppm to 100ppm and varies depending on whether it is a foliar feed or soil drench.


I’ve been playing with water soluble Triacontanol off of Alibaba. 
$25 USD for a kilo of TC 1.5%EP. shipping costs more than the TC. 
They suggested a gram per gallon. I use 20% of this. 
Playing with application timing still.


----------



## Audiofilet (Feb 14, 2021)

PsyCLown said:


> @Rurumo so to summarize:
> 
> Chitosan is used as either a foliar or soil drench from early veg until harvest (at a dose of 200ppm to 500ppm)
> Aspirin water is used later in veg to early flower (what dosage?)
> Triacontanol you use alfa alfa meal, i know it can be used as either foliar or soil drench commonly this is used from early veg until harvest as well. I believe dosage should be between 25ppm to 100ppm and varies depending on whether it is a foliar feed or soil drench.


Triacontanol is best used as a foliar spray but not in such high concentrations. I never go higher than 1 ppm. Most papers recommend 0,01-0,1 ppm to have the best effect for several species (there's no research for cannabis but some other species) and almost all apply it as a foliar spray. Everytime i sprayed with concentrations above 1 ppm some strains developed strange growth. There came 3 shoots out of some nodes instead of 2 (mainly seen on mother plants) and such things. It had no adverse effect though and after a few weeks the growth pattern normalized. I spray every 1-2 weeks until week 3.


----------



## Audiofilet (Feb 14, 2021)

DrKiz said:


> I’ve been playing with water soluble Triacontanol off of Alibaba.
> $25 USD for a kilo of TC 1.5%EP. shipping costs more than the TC.
> They suggested a gram per gallon. I use 20% of this.
> Playing with application timing still.


1,5 % and water soluble? That sounds strange. Is there information about what else is in there? Or is that already a stock solution? Normally it is sold in concentrations of >90 % (5g of it last an eternity) and is per se not water soluble. You have to use polysorbate 20 (also called tween 20, a nonionic surfactant that is also a very good and cheap wetting agent btw) for it to dissolve in water for example (although there are some other ways like using methanol as a solvent iirc). Since it is used in tiny concentrations it is also best to make a stock solution of maybe 100 ppm (that corresponds to roughly 0,11g TRIA 90% per liter) and then use 10mL of that per liter to get a 1 ppm foliar spray. Instructions for preparation using Tween 20 can be found on YouTube.


----------



## DrKiz (Feb 14, 2021)

Audiofilet said:


> 1,5 % and water soluble? That sounds strange. Is there information about what else is in there? Or is that already a stock solution? Normally it is sold in concentrations of >90 % (5g of it last an eternity) and is per se not water soluble. You have to use polysorbate 20 (also called tween 20, a nonionic surfactant that is also a very good and cheap wetting agent btw) for it to dissolve in water for example (although there are some other ways like using methanol as a solvent iirc). Since it is used in tiny concentrations it is also best to make a stock solution of maybe 100 ppm (that corresponds to roughly 0,11g TRIA 90% per liter) and then use 10mL of that per liter to get a 1 ppm foliar spray. Instructions for preparation using Tween 20 can be found on YouTube.


Not sure but I bought a kg and was told one gram per gallon. Basically the gram you put in has 15mg of Tria. It’s pretty much a stock solution already in powdered form. Water soluble and have used through a full run now quite successfully... although at a much lower dosage than 1 gram a gallon.


----------



## Audiofilet (Feb 14, 2021)

DrKiz said:


> Not sure but I bought a kg and was told one gram per gallon. Basically the gram you put in has 15mg of Tria. It’s pretty much a stock solution already in powdered form. Water soluble and have used through a full run now quite successfully... although at a much lower dosage than 1 gram a gallon.


Ok, if it works then everything is fine.
Do you use it in fertigation or as a foliar? And have you measured EC and/or Ph after addition? Just curious because if the main ingredient is some kind of filler/filling salt it should raise the EC quite a bit and could possibly throw your ratios off or even be detrimental if consisting of sodium salts etc. The filler sure could also be anything inert or a surfactant etc, just curious...


----------



## DrKiz (Mar 3, 2021)

Audiofilet said:


> Ok, if it works then everything is fine.
> Do you use it in fertigation or as a foliar? And have you measured EC and/or Ph after addition? Just curious because if the main ingredient is some kind of filler/filling salt it should raise the EC quite a bit and could possibly throw your ratios off or even be detrimental if consisting of sodium salts etc. The filler sure could also be anything inert or a surfactant etc, just curious...


Sorry for the late response. I'm not on here as much as I used to be.

I definitely does raise EC, although I haven't noticed any ill effects. I've used it now on two full runs. Results were amazing.
It would mostly be filler, of which I'm not sure. The highest dose I've went was about 1/2 gram per gallon. That bumped me up about 100 ppm. I go easy on my EC.. pretty much 1.2 straight through flower... coco dtw... so the extra 100 isn't hurting anything.

1kg bag last a long long time. $23 USD for the bag.. like $50+ for the shipping.

I really like Advanced Nutrients Bud Explosion and Bud Factor X. Let's face it, they work well.. but expensive for easy to source ingredients.

I buy all my nutrients in 25lb bags.. Jacks 3-2-1. Won't pay for liquid.

Bud Explosion - Kelp and Tria
Bud Factor X - Chitosan, Salysilic Acid (and maybe Jasmonic Acid and a couple other things I'm also sourcing at the moment too thats in it)

I scored multiple KG's of both off Alibaba. Chitosan really brings out the frost, but if you hit it too early bud size and density will suffer alot.

I use chitosan in the last couple weeks only. I use tria throughout in varying amounts, and drop it the last two weeks.

I've found running Tria too late delays maturity and maybe causes foxtailing... foxtailing could have been me on that grow or stain specific.

My 2 cents.


----------

